# system shutting down: please save all work in progress and log off



## vick_zone (Aug 19, 2006)

The system process 'F:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe' terminated unexpectedly with status code 128.  The system will now shut down and restart. and after 1 min system get restart i have tried componenet services in administrative tools and disable all services which are related to ''lsass.exe'' but still i am not able to solve the problem, windows 2003 web . 512 ram, 2.4ghz, p4 pls help mee....


----------



## fatguysmart (Aug 19, 2006)

*www.tsgserver.com/pipermail/list_tsgserver.com/2004-June/002331.html

Read the above article.That may help you!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Aug 19, 2006)

This may be due to the sasser worm


----------



## anandk (Aug 20, 2006)

it could be the lovesan or blaster or sasser virus. 

first run your virus scan  at boot time or safe mode using deep-scan modes. 

download and use the latest sasser removal tool and sasser fixer tool (microsoft/symantec). 

then patch up your pc with KB835732 patch. 

use zone alarm firewall, when on the net. take windows updates or run the latest autopatcherxp..


----------



## vick_zone (Aug 21, 2006)

hi, only because of you guys i have solved that problem, thank you  that 'fatguysmart' article really work for me, 'geekyboy' you were right and 'anandk' not microsoft but symantec hepl me fix the problem thanx again...


----------

